# cycling damage libido ?



## drewc65 (9 Oct 2013)

Anyone see page 38 off the daily mail yesterday. It says the bane of the bike. Basically it says that riding a bike can kill off your libido due to the bits off your body you sit on. What do the panel think. This study was done in 2005.


----------



## Alan Frame (9 Oct 2013)

drewc65 said:


> Anyone see page 38 off the daily mail yesterday. It says the bane of the bike. Basically it says that riding a bike can kill off your libido due to the bits off your body you sit on. What do the panel think. This study was done in 2005.



L.O.B. {load of buzzcocks}......cycling makes you fitter,healthier,more energetic and have a more positive outlook.

Ideal conditions for rumpy pumpy, in my opinion.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2013)

Daily Mail.... Nuff said.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Oct 2013)

I sit on my 'taint, not my nads


drewc65 said:


> This study was done in 2005.


I see the Daily Mail has its finger on the pulse, as awlays


----------



## Radchenister (9 Oct 2013)

I like to think of the Daily Mail as an amature version of Viz.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Oct 2013)

It can't be easy sitting on a chair all day, staring at your blue hessian partition, having to think up things to write about. I feel sorry for the poor journalists- everybody loathes and distrusts them. They've never told the truth. They have to make things up to make their stories sound remotely exciting. People expect them to pay for everything.

Must be a terrible existence...


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2013)

Being an unhealthy git sat on ones bottom would affect libido. Any serious cyclist doesnt have any issues down there and they benefit from being much fitter than average.


----------



## Radchenister (9 Oct 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2013)

My experience has been the opposite tbh.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2013)

After all my years of cycling and the amount off time I am in the saddle. I think fathering a child at the age of 44 show's that report as the complete crap it is.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2013)

What a load of tripe - but what did you expect from that comic?


----------



## s7ephanie (9 Oct 2013)

all i can say is that when i've been for a long cycle ride - i wouldn't feel a thing anyway


----------



## compo (9 Oct 2013)

On the other hand........
When I saw the hospital doctor about prostate problems he did suggest that cycling isn't always prostate friendly. Saddle manufacturers also recognise the risk to some people and have designed "prostate friendly" saddles. Having said that bear in mind that prostate health is a different thing to libido. A vasectomy was the biggest boost to my libido........


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Oct 2013)

That seals it. I am buying one of these...


----------



## Linford (9 Oct 2013)

If the saddle is set wrong, then it is not out of the way, but I can see more of an issue from a 'budgie smuggling 'lycra injury' than the act of riding a properly set up bike.


----------



## drewc65 (9 Oct 2013)

compo said:


> On the other hand........
> When I saw the hospital doctor about prostate problems he did suggest that cycling isn't always prostate friendly. Saddle manufacturers also recognise the risk to some people and have designed "prostate friendly" saddles. Having said that bear in mind that prostate health is a different thing to libido. A vasectomy was the biggest boost to my libido........


Have to agree there. Lol


----------



## drewc65 (9 Oct 2013)

Radchenister said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI



Just watched that clip on you tube very funny


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2013)

I have this saddle


----------



## benb (9 Oct 2013)

In my experience, the opposite is true.
n=1 and all that, but even so.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Oct 2013)

Cycling has the opposite effect on me.
Perhaps tomorrow will be the 'men don't change their underpants' standard page filler repeated again.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Oct 2013)

drewc65 said:


> Anyone see page 38 off the daily mail yesterday. It says the bane of the bike. Basically it says that riding a bike can kill off your libido due to the bits off your body you sit on. What do the panel think.


 
I think reading that paper is likely to damage one's reasoning...


GC


----------



## tmesis (9 Oct 2013)

The Daily Mail is a filthy rag. I wouldn't wipe my backside on it.


----------

